# Adding fish to stocked 20 gallon tank



## Mooky (Jun 5, 2011)

I have a 20 gallon high tank with 6 long fin zebra danios 6 corys and a red flame gourami. Wondered if I could add anything else. Like leopard danios or maybe something else small like tetras..?? I don't want to overstock it. Haven't had any issues with the stock I have. Thinking I probably shouldn't, but wondered if I could. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Bettabreeder (Sep 14, 2021)

Hi!
I think you can have a couple of southern platy because they are smaller than most platy fish. It can be over an inch long but barely 2 inches.
I've got 20 in my aquarium with some other fish and after a while it gave birth to 11 fry!
Or you can have some snails and some shrimps too!

Hope this helps!


----------



## Mooky (Jun 5, 2011)

Bettabreeder said:


> Hi!
> I think you can have a couple of southern platy because they are smaller than most platy fish. It can be over an inch long but barely 2 inches.
> I've got 20 in my aquarium with some other fish and after a while it gave birth to 11 fry!
> Or you can have some snails and some shrimps too!
> ...


Thanks for the info..not sure if I'll add more or not, but wanted to get ideas if I could


----------



## Scott1967 (Sep 16, 2021)

Rule of thumb is 1" of fish per 1 gallon of water right?


----------



## Bettabreeder (Sep 14, 2021)

Scott1967 said:


> Rule of thumb is 1" of fish per 1 gallon of water right?


Yes it is, but overstocking the tank will lead to more waste and ammonia best to leave a few more space for them to swim. Like..... 20 gallon tank I recommend to put 15 1 inch fish
The more the place to let the fish swim the more health and happy the fish will be!
Hope this helps!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The 1 inch rule can be miss leading. Personally I wouldn't ad anymore. What I am considering is bio load. How often and how much water change so you do?


----------

